# turkey wings and drums?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, my dogs are kibble fed for the most part. 

Occasionally, I give them a chicken leg quarter. 

Today the store had a package of about six of them. Not enough. 

They did have a couple of packages of cut up turkey. (Yes, maybe that does indicate the turkey out lived its sell by date. But it looks good, and I wil feed it this evening.)

I figure the drums will be fine. But wings??? Is that ok to feed a dog for a meal? I imagine the fat content is pretty high. Would it be ok for puppies? 

Thanks in advance for replies. Planning on feeding these tonight.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we used to give frozen wings as treats. should be fine as long as they arent cooked.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How young are the pups? I don't like to feed wings to my adults, too much skin/bone compared to meat so I have to compensate with more ground-then the meal is a bit large portion wise. 
Don't be surprised if you get some digestive upset if thats all you're feeding. Especially if they are use to kibble.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I feed turkey wings/quarters on a regular basis along with necks - I get them SUPER cheap from a local farmer.

If you were feeding ONLY raw, then yes, you would have to compensate with more MM, just add in some ground beef or another protein and you should be fine.

I have been feeding Stark the wings and drums since he was about 4-5 months old, before that time they were too hard for him to crunch up enough for me to feel comfortable giving them. He would get the chicken quarters, necks, turkey necks, etc. instead of the turkey drumsticks which are much denser.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Turkey wings are ok but I won't feed the legs. Those bones are very tough as turkeys grow out MUCH longer than chickens.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't feed legs either for the same reason Lauri listed. Jax was not able to fully digest the legs. There were some pretty big chunks left over in her stool. She did not have a problem with wings as the bones are smaller.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They appear only slightly larger than chicken drums, .9 pounds, Usually the turkeys my dad gets are way larger than that. But anyway, the pups will be eight months old in a couple of weeks. I guess I can cut the meat off the turkey drums.


----------

